# Some pictures of our fish :)



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We finally got most of our tanks set up how we want, so I decided to take some pictures to show off all our fin-babies. We have five bettas (though one is not pictured because he is in quarantine for his own safety), two mudskippers, and other assorted tropicals, plus one kitty!

First tank, 15 gallons: One betta, six Sparkling Gouramis, and one Algae-Eating Shrimp


























Second tank, 10 gallons divided: One DT betta, and one CT betta


















Third tank, 10 gallons: One DT Betta. This picture does not begin to do him justice. His body is black with almost copper scaling, and his fins are mostly black with silver and a tiny bit of red. He is SO gorgeous. 










Fourth tank, 20 gallon long: Two Mudskippers and some Rosy Reds (who are LUNCH!)
Mr. Skippydoo









Mrs. Skippydoo










Fifth and final tank, 29 gallons, tropical mix. Not pictured are the four Kuhli Loaches, a Dojo Loach, a Yoyo Loach, an Angelicus Botia, and a Creamsicle Molly. 

Peppered Loach and Yoyo Loach









Emperor Tetra 









Female Albino Kribensis









Male Albino Kribensis









And finally: Our cat, Juno. She's a little over two years old and she is spoiled rotten (and looks so glad that I'm taking her picture, right?)









Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Love your bamboo shrimp! I have one, and he's a joy. 

I didn't realize you could keep any gourami with a betta! How do they do together?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I like your bettas!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

egoreise said:


> Love your bamboo shrimp! I have one, and he's a joy.
> 
> I didn't realize you could keep any gourami with a betta! How do they do together?


Actually, I think he's an Amano Shrimp. He doesn't have any color to him at all except some green from his diet. 

The gouramis were in the tank first for a few days, so I don't know if that makes much of a difference. But the betta chased them for a little and never actually connected because the sparklers are too fast. Now they pretty much stay hidden in the water sprite all the time and he just hangs out. He barely even bucks at them anymore, except on occasion when he's feeling frisky. 

They fight among themselves a little bit, but I think they've established pecking order for the most part.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Your fish are all great, but the tank 3 betta stands out. I can almost see the copper scaling on him from that angle too! Almost...  Can you get a video of him? That should get his colors conveyed a bit more accurately!

Oh, and as always, I love your cat. :fun:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We actually just got his tank lit, which should improve photographing. I'll go try to see if I can get a picture of him  If not, yep, I can take a video.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome! I'll be waiting! Or sleeping...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Better?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Uhhh, yeah. :shock:

And he's a half moon? Maybe I shouldn't look at this thread anymore, the only tank I have open is a 2.5g and you're really being a bad influence... :mrgreen:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> Uhhh, yeah. :shock:
> 
> And he's a half moon? Maybe I shouldn't look at this thread anymore, the only tank I have open is a 2.5g and you're really being a bad influence... :mrgreen:


Yeah, come to think of it, he does have a pretty huge tail, doesn't he? And check this out: $8 at Petco, sold to us as a Delta.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, I thought you said he was a half moon. My bad!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

great pics


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful fish!
How big is that shrimp? do the others bother it?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you! 

The shrimp is maybe a couple inches long, and no, nobody nibbles at him that I've noticed.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I want another betta!!


----------

